# caught a big one today



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I was fooling around with my fishing stuff today and lo and behold i caught a big one. My 1 1/2 old black lab! He decided he would chomp down on a daredevil sitting by my boat. It was pretty bad had to take him to the vet and get him sedated to pull the lure out. needless to say he is high as a kite right now. I bet he will not pull this trick again. :lol:


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

wow you are lucky that it wasnt any worse that it was... 

gootakeep an eye on those critters


----------

